# What a character



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=243026846445979


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Always a terrier!


----------



## NorikoYark (Jan 8, 2019)

Strange but pleasant to see!


----------

